# Free E books



## Relle (Jan 2, 2015)

1 set of five
 4 others.
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_st_p...40011,k:soap+making+books&sort=price-asc-rank


----------



## MarisaJensen (Jan 2, 2015)

Wow, I would have never known. Thanks!


----------



## CaraBou (Jan 2, 2015)

that was fun - I got those plus some others!


----------



## Susie (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks, the shampoo books look interesting.


----------



## navigator9 (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks for those Relle! And Ann Watson's books for 99 cents are definitely a bargain.....love her!

How did you find out about these? I have a Kindle, but I don't know where to look for these freebies.


----------



## lsg (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks Relle, I downloaded three of them.


----------



## hud (Jan 3, 2015)

Thank you for sharing.
 I don't know how many books I can download, any help please?


----------



## Relle (Jan 3, 2015)

navigator9 said:


> Thanks for those Relle! And Ann Watson's books for 99 cents are definitely a bargain.....love her!
> 
> How did you find out about these? I have a Kindle, but I don't know where to look for these freebies.



Go to amazon.com and type in soap making books, then when the page comes up - go to relevance and hit lowest to highest and that will give you the free ones.



hud said:


> Thank you for sharing.
> I don't know how many books I can download, any help please?



You can download as many as you want.


----------



## hud (Jan 3, 2015)

Thank you Relle. We all in our family adults and children, buy books from amazon.com but we don't use the kindle, I am not familiar with it.


----------



## Relle (Jan 5, 2015)

navigator9 said:


> Thanks for those Relle! And Ann Watson's books for 99 cents are definitely a bargain.....love her!
> 
> How did you find out about these? I have a Kindle, but I don't know where to look for these freebies.




 amazon.com - type in what books you are after and then go to relevance - lowest to highest and the free ones should come up.


----------



## Nehlena (Feb 18, 2015)

Relle said:


> You can download as many as you want.



A sample you can download right? Or you have downloaded the whole ebook?


----------



## Relle (Feb 20, 2015)

The whole book is downloaded.


----------



## SoapStephanie (Apr 7, 2015)

Wow.. I didn't know that you could download some of these for free!
Definitely going to try that right now. I was looking for some good books!


----------



## regansoap (Apr 15, 2015)

I always look on amazon and search for free books.


----------

